# Walk in run



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

This year I'd like to make a walk in run for the guinea pigs. The large run I have is getting old and is only 3ft tall, which makes cleaning tricky at times.
So yeah, I'm looking for some inspiration really and pics of your own if you have one. Would be great to see some other setups.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

While we are clearing space in the garden and removing an old shed I've been looking for a way to help keep it dry inside. I've found stokbord for sale here - https://www.solwayrecycling.co.uk/recycled-shop/pet-products-equestrian/stokbord They grey looks perfect, light in colour, will provide shade, wont rot and will be a doddle to clean (just need to get saving)!

Our guinea pigs already have these bits in their current run but please let me know if you have seen other things we could pop in the new one, we want to make this a great place for our piggies during the day (safe from the neighbourhood cats) and also somewhere we can sit with them.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/small-pet/rabbit/rabbit-toys/all-weather-bunny-warren-tunnel
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/accessories/large_cabings_smallpets/wooden_houses/228438
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/accessories/bridges_stairs/bridges/227525 (3 of the large ones).
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hay-Rack-W...=UTF8&qid=1493676070&sr=1-5&keywords=hay+rack
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Resch-Natu...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=QE4M9SA3XBF32KTN5SCZ

They also have a couple of these as food stations, to keep their vegetables clean and to help keep their claws down. http://www.corfestone.com/products/Celestial-Sun-Stepping-Stones.html


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucky piggies  I love the look of that little wooden hayrack, it looks very well made too. We haven't had guinea pigs for quite a few years but my hubby built the kids a brilliant enclosure inside & outside of the shed for them but its long since been dismantled. We have ferrets now, this is the enclosure he built for them.. He made it out of strong weldmesh so nothing could get in to them & its big enough for us to get inside with them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Following for run ideas, my piggies are indoors but I'd like for them to enjoy the outdoors in the nice weather.

Thanks for the links as well @rockdot, that's given me some more ideas for extra enrichment- love that hay rack!


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Your ferrets are very lucky @noushka05, it looks like they have a lot to do in their run.

The hay rack is really nice, I like that the piggies have to put a little more effort into getting at the hay and that it keeps it nice and clean for them. I've seen them on zooplus too but I think they may be slightly smaller?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rockdot said:


> Your ferrets are very lucky @noushka05, it looks like they have a lot to do in their run.
> 
> The hay rack is really nice, I like that the piggies have to put a little more effort into getting at the hay and that it keeps it nice and clean for them. I've seen them on zooplus too but I think they may be slightly smaller?


Thank you @rockdot  How many piggies do you have?  I've a real soft spot for these lovely little animals. I used to love their excited wheeks & whistles when they heard us coming, so cute.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rockdot said:


> Your ferrets are very lucky @noushka05, it looks like they have a lot to do in their run.
> 
> The hay rack is really nice, I like that the piggies have to put a little more effort into getting at the hay and that it keeps it nice and clean for them. I've seen them on zooplus too but I think they may be slightly smaller?


Mine have one of the metal ones that hook onto the side of their cage, but they've worked out how to chuck it off, so they then trample all over their hay


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Thank you @rockdot  How many piggies do you have?  I've a real soft spot for these lovely little animals. I used to love their excited wheeks & whistles when they heard us coming, so cute.


Yes their little excited squeaks with they think you have food for them are really cute. Ours start as soon as they hear the back door open.

I have 5 females of differing ages, they all live together and make a lovely group.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rockdot said:


> Yes their little excited squeaks with they think you have food for them are really cute. Ours start as soon as they hear the back door open.
> 
> I have 5 females of differing ages, they all live together and make a lovely group.


How lovely


----------

